# Game 5: Timberwolves @ Heat (11/2 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, November 2, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

 [url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]   

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Jerry Stackhouse
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The return of B-Easy. So far he's had one great game and two mediocre ones. Rooting for Mike to have a great season, but hopefully Lebron eats him up tomorrow 

Kevin Love has been a rebound machine. Gotta watch him on the offensive boards. I'm sure that will be a big emphasis for this game after allowing 19 offensive rebounds against the Nets.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Should be another blow out...Like you said, I wish Beas the best, but bust his ass tomorrow night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The return of the prodigal son. Hope Mike plays well but we kill them by 50.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I love Mike, but he's going to get smoked (ha ha)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Now a visitor, Beasley set to play again in Miami *


> Determined to embrace a new opportunity in Minnesota, Beasley returns to Miami for the first time as an opponent on Tuesday night when he and the Timberwolves (1-2) get their first live look at the rebuilt Heat (3-1).
> 
> "I don't really worry about too much in the past," said Beasley, the No. 2 pick in the 2008 draft who leads Minnesota in scoring so far at 14.7 points per game. "The Miami Heat is in my past. The Timberwolves are my future. This is just another regular away game. This is a game we've got to win."





> In Miami's last two games, opposing starters at forward - Rashard Lewis and Quentin Richardson for Orlando on Friday, then Travis Outlaw and Joe Smith for New Jersey on Sunday - have missed every shot they've tried against the Heat, that foursome combining miss all 21 of their attempts.
> 
> "They use their length. They use their athletic ability," Beasley said. "They're using everything they've got. They've got two of the top five defenders in the NBA."
> 
> The Timberwolves have been in town since Sunday, giving Beasley a chance to see some friends, people he grew close to during his two-plus years as a South Florida resident, even getting an opportunity to check out his old house again.


Wow, the T-Wolves have been in Miami since Sunday. Hope they've been enjoying South Beach 



> ``He's like a little brother to me,'' Haslem said.
> 
> The figurative siblings square off at 7:30 p.m. Tuesday at AmericanAirlines Arena when the Heat (3-1) plays host to Beasley's Minnesota Timberwolves (1-2). Selected by the Heat with the second overall pick of the 2008 NBA Draft, Beasley had two mostly productive seasons in Miami before being traded during the offseason to clear salary cap space for the formation of the Heat's current roster.
> 
> ...


link


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Game Day Fun Facts: 

(1) HEAT have given up 323 points in 1st 4 games (80.75ppg). That is the fewest points allowed through 4 games in team history. 
(2) HEAT have not given up a field goal to a starting forward (SF or PF) in the last two games. 
(3) HEAT have outscored opponents 113-60 in the 3rdQ of games this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Keeping Love and Beasley scoreless will be a tougher task.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Inactives tonight: Miller, Pittman and Magloire.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont see why we cant keep Big Pitt active for this one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, It looks like it'll be a really long time, barring injuries, until we see Pittman on the active roster.

He might also look much different as well since the Heat want him to lose another 20lbs.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope we humiliate Beasley. I would double team him with Bosh and Bron all night. Have Joel cover K-Love and let Darko screw himself. We'll still win. Just freaking humiliate Beasley. Destroy him. Make him have the worst game of his NBA career. Force him into such depression he has to light up a joint in the post-game lockerroom.

Michael Beasley did not succeed here. There is reason we only got a couple second round picks for a 15 and 7(or around there)conbo forward who was like 21.

And if he has a good game tonight, don't come on here with all that, "**** you Spo! You ruined him!" stuff. If he was capable of being a winner, a lot of teams would have wanted him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ugh...can NBALP ever give us the Heat broadcast?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

-33- said:


> Ugh...can NBALP ever give us the Heat broadcast?


I'm starting to wonder.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> I hope we humiliate Beasley. I would double team him with Bosh and Bron all night. Have Joel cover K-Love and let Darko screw himself. We'll still win. Just freaking humiliate Beasley. Destroy him. Make him have the worst game of his NBA career. Force him into such depression he has to light up a joint in the post-game lockerroom.
> 
> Michael Beasley did not succeed here. There is reason we only got a couple second round picks for a 15 and 7(or around there)conbo forward who was like 21.
> 
> And if he has a good game tonight, don't come on here with all that, "**** you Spo! You ruined him!" stuff. If he was capable of being a winner, a lot of teams would have wanted him.


I dont get your Beasley hate. I get that he's the antithesis of what you like in a player (considering your Anthony and Beverley love). Yeah he could've been better here, but you can't say he was really put in a position to succeed. He never had the true backing of the organisation from draft day. No he didnt do himself any favours with his actions, but if we committed to him - it might've been different.

It's the past now, but i'll follow Mike's career with interest. I still think he can be a productive player.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm nervous... I think we're about to get ambushed... Maybe overlooking the T-Wolves.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

TWolves have talent, theyre just a bit green.

We'll see. KLove scares me a lil too.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroyo 3333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlos for 3333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gimme that **** Beas!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Chris. No hesitation.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB1 for 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice turnaround J by Bosh


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Joel says............GIMME THAT **** TOO BEAS!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas not happy :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lovely turnaround by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas looks svelte, but tiny.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Sigh. Beasley. When focused, so good.

If he catches on with a defensive basketball team who will let him go to work on offense... They could be dangerous. (Remember, i did advocate if Wade left rebuilding around Beasley.

I just wish he had a mindset cohesive to winning basketball. He'd be an amazing combo forward off the bench.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

terrible call...he's outside the circle, why isn't that charge?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, bad call reversal. The baseline ref was right there, had it right, and they overturned it.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel looks active early.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Superman's dad got screwed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NBA scorers have attributed Ellington's dodgy pass to Beas for a TO :laugh: i'd be pissed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bease with the great putback dunk.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

**** you Beasley.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Beas!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was friggin ridiculous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad foul by wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron for Beasley, get it done Riles


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad miss by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron gets his 4th assist of the 1st quarter off the UD J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D has been pretty bad to start this game. If we wanna hold them under 80 we gotta do better than this.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Ellington knew how to pass Beasley would have 11 in just the first quarter against the NBA's best defense. He's also shutting down LeBron on the other end. Glad to see him playing well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was a clean block. These refs have been horrible so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Foul on Wade!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House picks up 2 quick fouls so Mario gets early minutes for the 1st time this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

T-Wolves are shooting just over 40% yet are hanging in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

33-28 Miami after 1

T-Wolves are shooting just 42% compared to Miami's 55%, but are staying in the game with the 3 ball. They're 4-7 from 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo wont be happy with our D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333

nice ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damnnn JJ was close to busting it open right there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z gets like 1 or 2 of those tip in a game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Z is so immobile yet so awesome inside, I love it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

League Pass link sucks right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333 again

Sweet bounce pass by Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Mario aint too shabby right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 3333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, nice and1 by Mike but what a hard fall right on his hip/


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beas will feel better after a few puffs in the locker room


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bease is done for the night. That sucks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

And that's the end of Mike's night if he doesn't shoot the free throw


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hope Mike's ok...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet layup by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

-33- said:


> Beas will feel better after a few puffs in the locker room


I'm sure he's gonna wait till after the game to get blazed with Haslem.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

OK...time to scour the net to find out who these incompetent officials are. This has been pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

T-Wolves are still hanging around even thought they're just shooting 41%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> OK...time to scour the net to find out who these incompetent officials are. This has been pathetic.


Referees: Mike Callahan, Karl Lane, Sean Wright.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is insane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wes Johnson, welcome to the NBA...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Wade still arent on the same page on these fastbreaks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ again for 333333

9 assist for Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

69-53 Miami at the half

Wow, Lebron picked them apart to end the quarter.

53 points is too much but how about the offense? 69 1st half points.

Wade with 22 in the half.

Lebron with 6 and 9

JJ with 4 3's.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ is absolutely bonkers right now. I love it!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're gonna have one hell of a POTG debate after this one. Love it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

17/32 so far this season for JJ from deep as of halftime.

LeBron 9 assists in teh 1st half

Wade with 22 pts

Heat up 69-53

What else can you ask for?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is Magic Johnson. Im convinced. He's too passive offensively though. 

JJ is playing out of his mind at the moment.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cut down a bit on the fouls and this is a slaughter


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If the game ended right now I would say LBJ for POTG. Wade fouled a jumpshooter, gambled a couple times and didn't succeed, and got in foul trouble (although one clean block he was called for a foul).


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Also Bosh needs to cut down on the butterfingers/overall sloppiness


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any update on Mike? What have they said?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just for fun, down the stretch of the season when Miller is back, i'd love to see a House/Miller/JJ/Lebron/Bosh or Z lineup. Shooters everywhere and Lebron running the point


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news for Mike


> Xrays are negative on Beasley's hip. Called a left hip contusion (that means bruised). #Timberwolves


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL at this LeBron hype. Wade was much better in the first half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think he might have wanted to leave while he was on top. I love Beasley as much as anyone but I've suspected for a while that he is a frontrunner. It was so hard for him to break 30 points because he would get hot and then he would just stop while he was ahead or jinx himself into not going further. All part of him being young.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> LOL at this LeBron hype. Wade was much better in the first half.


Not on the defensive end. LeBron was +20 and ran the point. Wade committed bad fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jorel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with 10 assists now.

the Heat are on their usual 3rd quarter blitz.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Picking them apart


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the J

Wow, this is beautiful to watch.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> Not on the defensive end. LeBron was +20 and ran the point. Wade committed bad fouls.


I'm watching the game and the +/- numbers mean nothing.
Wade committed 1 bad foul, that doesn't make his performance any worse, look at his ridiculous fg percentage!
Seriously, he could score 100 points and people would still say LeBron had the better game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

One week later, the ball movement is incredible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the layup and now double double.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron swat..WOW


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LeBron just won POTG for blocking the ball and spilling a beer on the fattest woman in Miami

clutch


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBRON!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

those foul calls on wade are really annoying


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> I'm watching the game and the +/- numbers mean nothing.
> Wade committed 1 bad foul, that doesn't make his performance any worse, look at his ridiculous fg percentage!
> Seriously, he could score 100 points and people would still say LeBron had the better game.


He committed 2 bad fouls. He fouled a jumpshooter and he ran into a guy chasing him.

LBJ has clearly been the best defender in this game and he's running the show on the offensive end with his passing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

-33- said:


> LeBron just won POTG for blocking the ball and spilling a beer on the fattest woman in Miami
> 
> clutch


She had enough beer for her entire section in her paws.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ahhhahaha, what a shot!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how the hell did Lebron hit that?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

LeBron is pretty good. Glad the Cavs traded this guy to us.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Adam said:


> She had enough beer for her entire section in her paws.


Crazy thing is she has to be loaded to afford both of those seats to fit her big ass.

The funny thing is that the Wolves probably couldn't even hit her if they tried the way they are shooting.

I kid, I kid...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Does Amare say "esclamation point" instead of "exclamation point?"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ is on fire


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> He committed 2 bad fouls. He fouled a jumpshooter and he ran into a guy chasing him.
> 
> LBJ has clearly been the best defender in this game and he's running the show on the offensive end with his passing.


Oh noes, he fouled a jumpshooter? That's terrible, bench him!!!

If Wade was passing and LeBron was scoring at will people would say how Wade realized he needs to defer to LeBron because LeBron is the better player. People have already made up their minds it seems.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about who cares who's playing better? They're both on the Heat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How about, they both are playing great games and doing what they do?

EDIT: :yep: W2B


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wasn't Anthony Tolliver on our summer league squad a few years ago?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

-33- said:


> Wasn't Anthony Tolliver on our summer league squad a few years ago?


Just last season I think.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I love how quickly our ball movement has improved. Faster than i had anticipated. I hope we can continue throughout the season, especially against the good teams. I like our progress.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the J. He came out aggressive in this half.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I wish he could be this assertive when Wade is on the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again! At the buzzer

20 and 12 through 3 from Lebron

98-71 Miami after 3

And the starters get to rest once again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is a friggin monster...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron's effieciency tonight is insane. Wade with 26 in 23 minutes, and Lebron with 20 and 12 in 32 minutes.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We should activate Pittman for games like this...I don't have one guy I even care about watching to see how he plays in the 4th.

Chalmers I guess, that's it. Juwan Howard doesn't interest me, neither does Stackhouse.

****, let Magloire play in his suit and see what he can do.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish Bosh would stop making the game difficult for himself. Come a few steps closer. Dont take the turnaround with a guy in your grill...and you're shooting percentage will sky rocket.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im really digging Lebrons 12 assists....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333

His 5th 3 of the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade back in. I thought he'd be done after having the ice on his knee.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James Jones. Again.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

you gotta be ****ing kidding me


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

-33- said:


> We should activate Pittman for games like this...I don't have one guy I even care about watching to see how he plays in the 4th.
> 
> Chalmers I guess, that's it. Juwan Howard doesn't interest me, neither does Stackhouse.
> 
> ****, let Magloire play in his suit and see what he can do.


I endorse this post. Magloire is too dangerous to play with any starters though. When he starts going juggernaut anybody could get damaged.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wish Bosh would stop making the game difficult for himself. Come a few steps closer. Dont take the turnaround with a guy in your grill...and you're shooting percentage will sky rocket.


his jumper is off tonight. he needs to hit those to open up his game. More than anything, i want him to be more aggressive.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is everyone here aware of what is going on right now? It's only taking 3 quarters to absolutely demolish teams. Sun sports might need to replay a couple games from last year just to remind us of how it used to be.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Is everyone here aware of what is going on right now? It's only taking 3 quarters to absolutely demolish teams. Sun sports might need to replay a couple games from last year just to remind us of how it used to be.


JO game tapes? I'd rather watch the cursed videotape from The Ring.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

This is the most consistent James Jones Ive ever seen. dude has hot hands.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James Jones...is unconscious right now. He's balling out of his mind to start the year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This could have been an extremely frustrating night for Wade with these fouls. About 3 of them were those accidental types. But im sure they're much easier to take when you've scored 26 and your team is up over 20.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Is everyone here aware of what is going on right now? It's only taking 3 quarters to absolutely demolish teams. Sun sports might need to replay a couple games from last year just to remind us of how it used to be.


Or how about replaying last years T-Wolves game in the AAA. That was one of the more frustrating losses last season.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Is everyone here aware of what is going on right now? It's only taking 3 quarters to absolutely demolish teams. Sun sports might need to replay a couple games from last year just to remind us of how it used to be.


its been mostly the crappy teams...but hey, rather win by 20 than lose by 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 3333

He gets those off so quick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Even the bench is playing amazing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Tanned Z was a hell of a free agent pickup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, but there's no reason for him to be in right now. Gotta keep him fresh for down the season. Get Juwan in there.

Edit- And he's out. Thank you Spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

Eddie for 3333

11th 3 tonight and 120 points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I think we are the best 3 point shooting team in the NBA


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is a massacre


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Eddie House is ridiculous!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House for 33333333333 again and the foul

He is on fire


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie House 4 pt play!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, 52 points off the bench for the Heat.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let's hope Stack hits both these FTs and we get Juwan a bucket and everyone will have scored


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't wait until Miller comes back


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2:22 left.Gotta keep them under 100 now. Thats all thats left.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat are shooting a better % from behind the arc (60%) than they are overall FG% (58.4%)

That's just crazy, especially when you shoot 20 3's


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

30 assists to 10 turnovers for the Heat. 58% fg, 60% 3's and 85% ft....wow...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

house fouled again while shooting a 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stack just stuffed the **** out of Brewer. Wow.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jerry Stackhouse with the Bron block


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LBJ is the POTG for this one. 20/12 and 1 turnover.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD with the big block! It's a block party!

3 straight wins by 20+


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now UD stuffs the hell out of Brewer :laugh:

Heat win 129-97

Defense held the T-Wolves to 37% while playing the best offensive game of the early season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This Heat team is pretty good, yeah?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hope all the haters got their shots in after the Boston game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some nice stats


> WindhorstESPN From ESPN Stats & Info: Heat were 12-15 shooting off LeBron passes thru 3Q. 5-6 on 3-pointers. LeBron probably done with 20 pts/12 asst.
> 
> ByTimReynolds LeBron's 12 assists are the most ever by a Heat forward. Previous mark: 11 by Lamar Odom, 3/6/04.


And a funny tweet from stugotz of the Lebatard show 


> LeBatardShow There will be no All Star Ballot for the Eastern Conference this year. The NBA is just going to have the Heat play the West. Stugotz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We all agree - LBJ for POTG?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

To be honest, the first game against Boston reminded me an awful lot of the first three quarters of an all-star game. Now we're in 4th quarter all-star mode. We probably have 3/5 of the all-star starting lineup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh aint going if he keeps this up :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice numbers for Mario tonight. 8pts 8asts. Of course, it helps when House goes off like he did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> We all agree - LBJ for POTG?


Yes


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> We all agree - LBJ for POTG?


No.

MVP.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio was quite good today I thought.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> Rio was quite good today I thought.


Yeah, but everyone except Bosh was good today. I'm looking forward to facing a really tough opponent to see how good we really are.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is true.

New Orleans will be a good test.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Bosh aint going if he keeps this up :laugh:


It's still a popularity contest, and if we keep this winning up, I think he'll be a backup at the very least.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I gotta say, I was impressed with Beasley today. I didnt think he'd be able to make that transition to SF effectively, but he looked in good shape, slimmed down, and quick. Much more decisive with his moves and showed his shooting touch and athleticism. Still wish he was here, but by no means fault the FO for doing what they had to do. 

Hope he recovers well and has a good year.

For our guys, that was a destructive effort. We are gonna kill these types of teams. I';m trying to keep the last few games in perspective, as other than Orlando, the teams we beat were NJ/Minnesota and Philly. Not exactly powerhouses. 

New Orleans should be a good game. Hopefully we can shutdown Chris Paul - he's been hot this year.


----------

